# Common Courtesy



## Duncan27 (Sep 10, 2008)

Why is it so easy to jump onto someone who made a mistake when you are talking over the internet? Because you know in real life, no one has the balls to be that blunt.

This is when we need to remember the rule that our mother's so forcefully pushed upon us as children: If you don't have something nice to say, don't say anything at all.

I believe this rule should apply to forums.

Thank you and have a nice day.


----------



## Bushytails (Sep 10, 2008)

Eh?  I assure you, I'm quite blunt offline too.  

Sorry, your mother's rule doesn't work - it's equivalent to, say, holding a vote where people aren't allowed to pick "no" - and gives a very inaccurate image of the issue.  Just as "no" votes are important, "your idea is too fucking stupid to believe it came from a competent adult" and similar votes are equally important.

--Bushytails


----------



## athos76 (Sep 14, 2008)

My momma always said, if you don't have something nice to say about someone, start a new thread and flame the hell out of them.

 Now, really.  I'm really polite, respectful and courteous to people that deserve it.  If you lose my respect, its going to take you forever to earn it back.  On the interwebs, in one thread I may have a problem with someone, in another I may not with the same person.  Since sarcasm, tact and inflection don't come across on the screen, its really hard to tell when someone is serious, kidding, or just plain stupid.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Sep 15, 2008)

* If you don't have something nice to say, don't say anything at all.*
I totaly agree with this. I don't know why anyone has to be crule puting someone down just for making a mistake or coming up with a dumb question or answer. I think of a lot more usefull things to do than to put someone down and make them feel bad not to mention IT'S JUST PLAIN NOT NICE


----------

